
Lattice Shapes of Rings of Integers of Number Fields: An Artist's Rendering [pdf] - jordigh
http://www.theliberatedmathematician.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/PiperThesisPostPrint.pdf
======
gone35
"Respected research math is dominated by men of a certain attitude. Even
allowing for individual variation, there is still a tendency towards an
oppressive atmosphere, which is carefully maintained and even championed by
those who find it conducive to success."

This is def consistent my personal experience... Not so much sexism (nowadays
at least) but a strange mix of ageism, cult of innate 'genius', and
gymnastics/ballet-like, endurance/bravado-focused ultracompetitiveness
[1,2,3]. I increasingly blame Hardy's bestseller --and his abiding influence
on mathematics culture worldwide-- for it.

(Also I can't believe such a diss was accepted in the first place... Sign of
changing times.)

[1] [https://mathbabe.org/2014/08/15/i-love-math-and-i-hate-
the-f...](https://mathbabe.org/2014/08/15/i-love-math-and-i-hate-the-fields-
medal/)

[2] [http://listeningtogolem.blogspot.com/2016/08/the-
invisible-p...](http://listeningtogolem.blogspot.com/2016/08/the-invisible-
pachyderm-ageism-in.html)

[3] [https://mathbabe.org/2015/01/16/representation-of-women-
and-...](https://mathbabe.org/2015/01/16/representation-of-women-and-the-
genius-myth/)

------
programd
Oh how I wish every math paper was written like this! Very few math papers are
a fun read - this is one of them.

